# Upgrade your Biocube or Redsea max



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I just found this cool website InTank Media Baskets, they have some cool upgrades for the Biocube,Redseamax and Ac 110,70


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got the baskets and fish saver for my 29g biocube, it works great.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice one! Bookmarked for future use when I get my Red Max 30 up and running (just bought the salt today...)


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I think they have some great products.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Roberto Luongo said:


> I think they have some great products.


Do you have anything from them?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd trust them with a red sea upgrade. Just beware of COD, take that into consideration.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

